

OpenID to Save Anti-Spam, Anti-Spam to Save OpenID - __
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/magnolia_openid_to_save_anti-spam_anti-spam_to_save_openid.php

======
immad
Also now using Clickpass :). Easiest to get to from your Clickpass homepage.

